# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  نماذج من تدبر الرسول القرآن وشدة وقع بعض الآيات والسور عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم

## العلمي أمل

*نماذج من تدبر الرسول القرآن* *وشدة وقع بعض الآيات والسور عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

أود هنا عرض بعض الأمثلة لتدبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن وتأثره به وتأثير بعض الآيات والسور عليه - على الخصوص – فشيبته عليه الصلاة والسلام سورة هود وأخواتها (هُودٌ وَالْوَاقِعَةُ وَالْمُرْسَلاتُ وَعَمَّ يَتَسَاءَلُونَ وَإِذَا الشَّمْسُ كُوِّرَتْ) كما ورد في الحديث، ومن الآيات ما أبكت الرسول الحبيب وذرفت لها عيناه صلى الله عليه وسلم من خشية الله. من ذلك:
-         الآيتان 41-42 من سورة النساء
*-        * الآية 118 من سورة المائدة *-        * الآيات 190-194 من سورة آل عمران *-        * الآيات 67-71 من سورة الأنفال -         هُودٌ وَالْوَاقِعَةُ وَالْمُرْسَلاتُ وَعَمَّ يَتَسَاءَلُونَ وَإِذَا الشَّمْسُ كُوِّرَتْ
لنستعرض تلك الآيات مع شرحها فيما يلي تِباعاً إن شاء الله.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*·       * *المثال الأول**:* الآيتان 41-42 من سورة النساء

قال تعالى:﴿فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاء شَهِيدًا (41) يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَعَصَوُاْ الرَّسُولَ لَوْ تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ الأَرْضُ وَلاَ يَكْتُمُونَ اللَّهَ حَدِيثًا (42)﴾ النساء: ٤١ – ٤٢

في «صحيح البخاري»: أنّ عبد الله بن مسعودقال: قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *اقرأ علي** "* فقلت: يا رسول الله، آقرأ عليك، وعليك أنزل؟ قال:*" نعم إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري**"* فقرأت سورة النساء حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية: ﴿ فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ شَهِيداً ﴾ فقال:* " حسبك الآن** "* فإذا عيناه تذرفان، ورواه هو ومسلم أيضاً من حديث الأعمش به، وقد روي من طرق متعددة عن ابن مسعود، فهو مقطوع به عنه. ورواه أحمد من طريق أبي حيان وأبي رزين عنه.

* من تفسير جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن/ الطبري (ت 310 هـ) : *﴿*فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ شَهِيداً*﴾* يعني بذلك جلّ ثناؤه: إن الله لا يظلم عباده مثقال ذرّة، فكيف بهم ﴿ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلّ أمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ *﴾* يعني: بمن يشهد عليها بأعمالها، وتصديقها رسلها، أو تكذيبها، ﴿ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـؤُلاء شَهِيداً *﴾* يقول: وَجِئْنَا بك يا محمد على هؤلاء: أي على أمتك شهيداً، يقول: شاهداً. كما: حدثنا محمد بن الحسين، قال: ثنا أحمد بن مفضل، قال: ثنا أسباط، عن السدّي: ﴿ فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلّ أمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـؤُلاء شَهِيداً *﴾* قال: إن النبيين يأتون يوم القيامة، منهم من أسلم معه من قومه الواحد والاثنان والعشرة وأقلّ وأكثر من ذلك، حتى يؤتى بقوم لوط صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يؤمن معه إلا ابنتاه، فيقال لهم: هل بلغتم ما أرسلتم به؟ فيقولون: نعم، فيقال: من يشهد؟ فيقولون: أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيقال لهم: أتشهدون أن الرسل أوْدَعوا عندكم شهادة، فبم تشهدون؟ فيقولون: ربنا نشهد أنهم قد بلغوا كما شهدوا في الدنيا بالتبليغ! فيقال: من يشهد على ذلك؟ فيقولون: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. فيدعى محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، فيشهد أن أمته قد صدقوا، وأن الرسل قد بلَّغوا. فذلك قوله: *﴿** وَكَذٰلِكَ جَعَلْنَـٰكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لّتَكُونُواْ شُهَدَاء عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ ٱلرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا* *﴾* حدثنا القاسم، قال: ثنا الحسين، قال: ثني حجاج، قال: قال ابن جريج: قوله: ﴿ فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلّ أمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ *﴾* قال: رسولها، فيشهد عليها أن قد أبلغهم ما أرسله الله به إليهم؛ ﴿ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـؤُلاء شَهِيداً *﴾* قال: كان النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتى عليها فاضت عيناه. حدثنا ابن حميد، قال: ثنا يحيـى بن واضح، قال: ثنا الحسن، عن يزيد النحوي، عن عكرمة، في قوله: *﴿** وَشَـٰهِدٍ وَمَشْهُودٍ* ﴾ قال: الشاهد محمد، والمشهود: يوم الجمعة. فذلك قوله: ﴿ فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلّ أمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـؤُلاء شَهِيداً *﴾*.

* ومن تفسير الجامع لأحكام القرآن/ القرطبي (ت 671 هـ) : *﴿*فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ شَهِيداً﴾ فتحت الفاء لالتقاء الساكنين، و «إذَا» ظرف زمان والعامل فيه «جِئْنَا». ذكر أبو الليث السمرقندي: حدثنا الخليل بن أحمد قال حدّثنا ابن منيع قال حدّثنا أبو كامل قال حدّثنا فضيل عن يونس بن محمد بن فضالة عن أبيه* " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتاهم في بني ظَفر فجلس على الصخرة التي في بني ظفر ومعه ابن مسعود ومعاذ وناس من أصحابه فأمر قارئاً يقرأ حتى إذا أتى على هذه الآية { فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ شَهِيداً } بكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى اخضلت وجنتاه؛ فقال: «يارب هذا على من أنا بين ظهرانيهم فكيف من لم أرهم» "* وروى البخاري عن عبد الله قال:* " قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «اقرأ علي» قلت: أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل؟ قال: «إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري» فقرأت عليه سورة «النساء» حتى بلغت { فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ شَهِيداً } قال: «أمسِك» فإذا عيناه تذرفان "* وأخرجه مسلم. وقال بدل قوله «أمسِك»؛ فرفعت رأسي ـ أو غمزني رجل إلى جنبي ـ فرفعت رأسي فرأيت دموعه تسيل. قال علماؤنا: بكاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما كان لعظيم ما تضمنته هذه الآية من هَوْل المطلع وشدّة الأمر؛ إذ يؤتى بالأنبياء شهداء على أممهم بالتصديق والتكذيب، ويؤتى به صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة شهيداً. والإشارة بقوله «عَلَى هَؤلاَءِ» إلى كفار قريش وغيرهم من الكفار؛ وإنما خص كفار قريش بالذكر لأن وظيفة العذاب أشدّ عليهم منها على غيرهم؛ لعنادهم عند رؤية المعجزات، وما أظهره الله على يديه من خوارق العادات. والمعنى فكيف يكون حال هؤلاء الكفار يوم القيامة ﴿ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ شَهِيداً ﴾ أمُعذبين أم منعّمين؟ وهذا استفهام معناه التوبيخ. وقيل: الإشارة إلى جميع أمته. ذكر ابن المبارك أخبرنا رجل من الأنصار عن المِنْهال بن عمرو حدّثه أنه سمع سعيد بن المُسَيِّب يقول: ليس من يوم إلاّ تُعرض على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته غُدوةً وعشيةً فيعرفهم بسيماهم وأعمالهم فلذلك يشهد عليهم؛ يقول الله تبارك وتعالى ﴿ فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ ﴾ يعني بنبيّها ﴿ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ شَهِيداً ﴾ وموضع «كَيْفَ» نصب بفعل مضمر، التقدير فكيف يكون حالهم؛ كما ذكرنا. والفعل المضمر قد يسدّ مسدَّ «إذَا» والعامل في «إذا» «جِئْنَا». و «شَهِيداً» حال. وفي الحديث من الفقه جواز قراءة الطالب على الشيخ والعرض عليه، ويجوز عكسه. وسيأتي بيانه في حديث أُبي في سورة «لم يكن»، إن شاء الله تعالى. و «شهيدا» نصب على الحال. اهـ

* ويعلق محمد الطاهر ابن عاشور (ت 1393 هـ)في تفسيره (تفسير التحرير والتنوير) «... وكما قلت: إنه أوجز في التعبير عن تلك الحال في لفظ "كيف" فكذلك أقول هنا: لا فِعل أجمع دلالة على مجموع الشعور عند هذه الحالة من بكاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنّه دلالة على شعور مجتمعٍ فيه دلائلُ عظيمة: وهي المسرّة بتشريف الله إيّاه في ذلك المشهد العظيم، وتصديقِ المؤمنين إيّاه في التبليغ، ورؤيةِ الخيرات التي أنجزت لهم بواسطته، والأسفِ على ما لحق بقية أمّته من العذاب على تكذيبه، ومشاهدةِ ندمهم على معصيته، والبكاء ترجمانُ رحمةٍ ومسرّة وأسف وبهجة.. «

* أما الألوسي (ت 1270 هـ) في تفسير روح المعاني يقول ملاحظاً : «فإذا كان هذا الشاهد تفيض عيناه لهول هذه المقالة وعظم تلك الحالة، فماذا لعمري يصنع المشهود عليه؟! وكأنه بالقيامة وقد أناخت لديه.».

* ويوضح محمد متولي الشعراوي (ت 1418 هـ) في (خواطري حول القرآن الكريم): *﴿*فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ شَهِيداً﴾ وساعة تسمع كلمة " كيف " فاعرف أن هناك شيئا عجيبا، تقول مثلاً: أنت سببت السلطان فكيف إذا واجهوك ووجدته أمامك ماذا تفعل؟ كأن مواجهة السلطان ذاتها مسألة فوق التصور.. فكل شيء يتعجب منه يؤتى فيه بـ " كيف " ، ومثال ذلك قوله الحق: *﴿** كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِٱللَّهِ* ﴾ [البقرة: 28]. وهذا يعني تعجيبا من مصيبة وكارثة هي الكفر بالله، فقولوا لنا: كيف جاءت هذه؟ إنها مسألة عجيبة، ونقول: فكيف يكون حال هؤلاء الكافرين، كيف يكون حال هؤلاء العٌصاة، في يوم العرض الأخير، ﴿ فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ ﴾ و " الشهيد " هو: الذي يشهد ليقرر حقيقة، ونحن نعلم أن الحق أخبرنا: *﴿** وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلاَّ خَلاَ فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ* ﴾ [فاطر: 24]. وهذا النذير شهيد على تلك الأمة أنه بلغها المنهج، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شهيد على أمته أنه بلغ، فقوله: ﴿ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ ﴾ من هم؟ ننظر قوله: ﴿ فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ ﴾ وهو رسولها الذي بلغ عن الله منهجه، وكيف يكون الموقف إذا جاء وقال: أنا أبلغتهم الموقف ولا عذر لهم لأنني أعلمتهم به، ﴿ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ ﴾ يا محمد - صلى الله عليك وسلم ﴿ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ ﴾ فهل المعنى بـ " هؤلاء " هم الشهداء الذين هم الرسل أو على هؤلاء المكذبين لك؟ وتكون أيضاً شهيداً على هؤلاء مثلما أنت شهيد على أمتك؟ إن كلا من الحالين يصح، لماذا؟ لأن الله جاء بكتابه المعجزة وفيه ما يثبت أن الرسل قد بلغوا أممهم، فكأن الرسول حين سُجل في كتابه المعجزة وكتابه المنهج أن الرسل قد بلغوا أممهم فهو سيشهد أيضاً: هم بلغوكم بدليل أن ربنا قال لي في كتاب المعجزة وفي المنهج. ويكون رسولنا شهيداً على هؤلاء المكذبين الذين أرسل إليهم وهم أمة الدعوة فالمعنى هذا يصلح، وكذلك يصلح المعنى الآخر. ولا يوجد معنى صحيح يطرد معنى صحيحا في كتاب الله، وهذه هي عظمة القرآن. إن عظمة القرآن هي في أنه يعطي إشعاعات كثيرة مثل فص الماس، فالماس غالٍ ونفيس؛ لأنه قاسٍ ويُكسر به وكل ذرة فيه لها شعاع، المعادن الأخرى لها إشعاع واحد، لكن كل ذرة في الماس لها إشعاع؛ ولذلك يقولون إنه يضوي ويتلألأ، فكل ذراته تعطي إشعاعاً. والحق سبحانه وتعالى يوضح: أن حال هؤلاء سيكون فظيعاً حينما يأتي يوم العرض يوم القيامة، ويقولون: إننا بلغناكم، أو الحق سبحانه وتعالى عرض هذه المسألة بالنسبة للرسل وأممهم، وبالنسبة لسيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته أو للأمم كلها، فنحن أيضاً سنكون شهداء: *﴿** لِّتَكُونُواْ شُهَدَآءَ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ ٱلرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيداً* ﴾ [البقرة: 143]. وهذه ميزة لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن أمة محمد هي الأمة الوحيدة التي أمنها الله على أن يحملوا المنهج إلى أن تقوم الساعة، فلن يأتي أنبياء أبداً بعد رسول الله، فيقول: ﴿ لِّتَكُونُواْ شُهَدَآءَ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ ٱلرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيداً ﴾ إذن فنحن بنص هذه الآية أخذنا امتداد الرسالة. » ... » فإذا كان الشهيد بكى من وقع الآية فكيف يكون حال المشهود عليه؟ الشهيد الذي سيشهد بكى من الآية، نعم؛ لأنك تعلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ملئ قلبه رحمة بأمته؛ ولذلك قلنا: إن حرص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته جعل ربه يعرض عليه أن يتولى أمر أمته، بعد أن علم سبحانه مدى عنايته صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الأمة:*﴿** لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَّفْسَكَ أَلاَّ يَكُونُواْ مُؤْمِنِينَ*﴾ ]الشعراء: 3[. فأمر أمته صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقلقه جداً على الرغم من أن الحق سبحانه قد أوضح له: أنت عليك البلاغ وليس عليك أن تهدي بالفعل، وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرف هذا. إنما حرصه ورحمته بأمته جعله يحب أن يؤمنوا، وعليه الصلاة والسلام خاف على أمته من موقف يشهد فيه عليهم ضمن من سيشهد عليهم يوم الحشر. فلما رأى الحق سبحانه وتعالى أن رسوله مشغول بأمر أمته قال له: لو شئت جعلت أمر أمتك إليك. وانظر إلى العظمة المحمدية والفهم عن الله، والفطنة، فقال له: لا يا رب. أنت أرحم بهم مني. وكأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول للخالق:* " أتنقل مسألتهم في يدي وأنا أخوهم، إنما أنت ربي وربهم، فهل أكون أنا أرحم بهم منك؟ لقد كان من المتصور أن يقول رسول الله: نعم أعطني أمر أمتي لكنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يا رب أنت أرحم بهم مني. فكيف يكون ردّ الرب عليه؟. قال سبحانه: فلا أخزيك فيهم أبداً، وسبحانه يعلم رحمة سيد البشر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمته** ".* عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص - رضي الله عنهما - أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تلا قول الله عز وجل في إبراهيم:* " رب إنهن أضللن كثيرا من الناس فمن تبعني فإنه مني**.. "* وقول عيسى عليه السلام:* " إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم** "* فرفع يديه وقال:* " اللهم أمتي أمتي وبكى، فقال الله عز وجل: يا جبريل اذهب إلى محمد وربك أعلم فسله ما يبكيك؟ فأتاه جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام فسأله فأخبره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما قال وهو أعلم، فقال الله: " يا جبريل اذهب إلى محمد فقل: إنا سنرضيك في أمتك ولا نسوؤك** ".* ﴿فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا ﴾ أي كيف يكون حال هؤلاء العصاة المكذبين.. ﴿ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ ﴾ أنه أدّى وبلغ عن الله مراده من خلقه. ﴿ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ شَهِيداً ﴾ ؟ ويقول الحق من بعد ذلك: ﴿ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ... ﴾.«.

* وفي ظلال القرآن/ لسيد قطب (ت 1387 هـ) : « ثم يختم الأوامر والنواهي، والتحضيض والترغيب، بمشهد من مشاهد القيامة؛ يجسم موقفهم فيه، ويرسم حركة النفوس والمشاعر كأنها شاخصة متحركة.. على طريقة القرآن في مشاهد القيامة:﴿ فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد، وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيداً! يومئذ يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوى بهم الأرض، ولا يكتمون الله حديثاً﴾.. إنه يمهد لمشهد القيامة، بأن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة.. وإذن فهو العدل المطلق الذي لا يميل ميزانه قيد شعرة.. وأنه يضاعف الحسنات ويؤتي فضلاً عنها أجراً من لدنه عظيماً.. فهي الرحمة إذن لمن يستحقون الرحمة؛ والفضل المطلق لمن كانوا يرجون الفضل، بالإيمان والعمل.. فأما هؤلاء. هؤلاء الذين لم يقدموا إيماناً، ولم يقدموا عملاً.. هؤلاء الذين لم يقدموا إلا الكفر وسوء العمل.. فكيف يكون حالهم يومذاك؟ كيف يكون الحال، إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد - هو نبيها الذي يشهد عليها - وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيداً؟ وعندئذ يرتسم المشهد شاخصاً.. ساحة العرض الواسعة. وكل أمة حاضرة. وعلى كل أمة شهيد بأعمالها.. وهؤلاء الكافرون المختالون الفخورون الباخلون المبخلون، الكاتمون لفضل الله، المراءون الذين لم يبتغوا وجه الله.. هؤلاء هم نكاد نراهم من خلال التعبير! واقفين في الساحة وقد انتدب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للشهادة! هؤلاء هم بكل ما أضمروا وأظهروا. بكل ما كفروا وما أنكروا. بكل ما اختالوا وما افتخروا. بكل ما بخلوا وبخلوا. بكل ما راءوا وتظاهروا.. هؤلاء هم في حضرة الخالق الذي كفروا به، الرازق الذي كتموا فضله وبخلوا بالإنفاق مما أعطاهم. في اليوم الآخر الذي لم يؤمنوا به. في مواجهة الرسول الذي عصوه.. فكيف؟؟؟ إنها المهانة والخزي، والخجل والندامة.. مع الاعتراف حيث لا جدوى من الإنكار.. والسياق القرآني لا يصف هذا كله من الظاهر. إنما يرسم " صورة نفسية " تتضح بهذا كله؛ وترتسم حواليها تلك الظلال كلها. ظلال الخزي والمهانة، والخجل والندامة:﴿ يومئذ يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوّى بهم الأرض، ولا يكتمون الله حديثاً﴾ ! ومن خلال اللمسات المعبرة في الصورة الحية، نحس بكل تلك المعاني، وبكل تلك الانفعالات، وهي تتحرك في هذه النفوس. .  نحس بها عميقة حية مؤثرة. كما لا نحس من خلال أي تعبير آخر.. وصفي أو تحليلي.. وتلك طريقة القرآن في مشاهد القيامة، وفي غيرها من مواضع التعبير بالتصوير».

----------


## العلمي أمل

*المثال الثاني:* الآية 118 من سورة المائدة قد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قام بآية يرددها حتى أصبح، وهي قوله تعالى:  ﴿ إِن تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِن تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ ﴾ ]المائدة: 118[

في تفسير ابن كثير: وقوله: ﴿ إِن تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِن تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ ﴾ هذا الكلام يتضمن رد المشيئة إلى الله عز وجل؛ فإنه الفعال لما يشاء، الذي لا يسأل عما يفعل، وهم يسألون، ويتضمن التبري من النصارى الذين كذبوا على الله وعلى رسوله، وجعلوا لله نداً وصاحبة وولداً، تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً، وهذه الآية لها شأن عظيم، ونبأ عجيب، وقد ورد في الحديث: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام بها ليلة حتى الصباح يرددها. قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا محمد بن فضيل، حدثني فُلَيْت العامري، عن جَسْرَة العامرية، عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه، قال: صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة، فقرأ بآية حتى أصبح، يركع بها ويسجد بها: { إِن تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِن تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } فلما أصبح، قلت: يا رسول الله، ما زلت تقرأ هذه الآية حتى أصبحت، تركع بها، وتسجد بها؟ قال:*"* *إني سألت ربي عز وجل الشفاعة لأمتي، فأعطانيها، وهي نائلة إن شاء الله لمن لا يشرك بالله شيئاً "*
(طريق أخرى وسياق آخر) قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يحيى، حدثنا قدامة بن عبد الله، حدثتني جسرة بنت دجاجة: أنها انطلقت معتمرة، فانتهت إلى الربذة، فسمعت أبا ذر يقول: قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ليلة من الليالي في صلاة العشاء، فصلى بالقوم، ثم تخلف أصحاب له يصلون، فلما رأى قيامهم وتخلفهم، انصرف إلى رحله، فلما رأى القوم قد أخلوا المكان، رجع إلى مكانه يصلي، فجئت، فقمت خلفه، فأومأ إليّ بيمينه، فقمت عن يمينه، ثم جاء ابن مسعود، فقام خلفي وخلفه، فأومأ إليه بشماله، فقام عن شماله، فقمنا ثلاثتنا، يصلي كل واحد منا بنفسه، ونتلو من القرآن ما شاء الله أن نتلو، وقام بآية من القرآن يرددها حتى صلى الغداة، فلما أصبحنا أومأت إلى عبد الله بن مسعود: أن سله ما أراد إلى ما صنع البارحة فقال ابن مسعود بيده: لا أسأله عن شيء حتى يحدث إليّ، فقلت: بأبي وأمي قمت بآية من القرآن ومعك القرآن، لو فعل هذا بعضنا لوجدنا عليه، قال:* " دعوت لأمتي** "* ، قلت: فماذا أجبت، أو: ماذا رد عليك؟ قال:* " أجبت بالذي لو اطلع عليه كثير منهم طلعة تركوا الصلاة** "* قلت: أفلا أبشر الناس؟ قال:* " بلى** "* فانطلقت معنقاً، قريباً من قذفة بحجر، فقال عمر: يا رسول الله، إنك إن تبعث إلى الناس بهذا، نكلوا عن العبادات، فناداه أن:* " ارجع** "* فرجع، وتلك الآية: ﴿ إِن تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِن تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ ﴾. وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى، حدثنا ابن وهب، أخبرني عمرو بن الحارث: أن بكر بن سوادة حدثه، عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير، عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، تلا قول عيسى: ﴿ إِن تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِن تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ﴾ فرفع يديه، فقال:* " اللهم أمتي** "* وبكى، فقال الله: يا جبريل اذهب إلى محمد -وربك أعلم - فاسأله ما يبكيه؟ فأتاه جبريل فسأله، فأخبره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بما قال، وهو أعلم، فقال الله: يا جبريل اذهب إلى محمد، فقل: إنا سنرضيك في أمتك ولا نسوْءُك. وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا حسن قال: حدثنا ابن لهيعة، حدثنا ابن هبيرة: أنه سمع أبا تميم الجيشاني يقول: حدثني سعيد بن المسيب، سمعت حذيفة بن اليمان يقول:  غاب عنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يوماً، فلم يخرج حتى ظننا أن لن يخرج، فلما خرج، سجد سجدة ظننا أن نفسه قد قبضت فيها، فلما رفع رأسه، قال:*"** إن ربي عز وجل استشارني في أمتي ماذا أفعل بهم؟ فقلت: ما شئت أي رب هم خلقك وعبادك، فاستشارني الثانية، فقلت له كذلك، فقال لي: لا أخزيك في أمتك يا محمد، وبشرني أن أول من يدخل الجنة من أمتي معي سبعون ألفاً، مع كل ألف سبعون ألفاً ليس عليهم حساب. ثم أرسل إليّ فقال: ادع تجب، وسل تعط، فقلت لرسوله**:* *أَوَ معطيَّ ربي سؤلي؟ فقال: ما أرسلني إليك إلا ليعطيك، ولقد أعطاني ربي ولا فخر، وغفر لي ما تقدم من ذنبي وما تأخر، وأنا أمشي حياً صحيحاً، وأعطاني أن لا تجوع أمتي ولا تغلب، وأعطاني الكوثر، وهو نهر في الجنة يسيل في حوضي، وأعطاني العز والنصر والرعب يسعى بين يدي أمتي شهراً، وأعطاني أني أول الأنبياء يدخل الجنة، وطيب لي ولأمتي الغنيمة، وأحل لنا كثيراً مما شدد على من قبلنا، ولم يجعل علينا في الدين من حرج**"**.*

----------


## العلمي أمل

*·       * *المثال الثالث:* الآيات 190-194 من سورة آل عمران
*
*روي أن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها سُئلت عن أعجب ما رأته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فبكت ثم قالت : كان كل أمره عجباً ، أتاني في ليلتي التي يكون فيها عندي ،فاضطجع بجنبي حتى مس جلدي جلده ، ثم قال : يا عائشة ألا تأذنين لي أن أتعبد ربي عز وجل؟ فقلت: يا رسول الله : والله إني لأحب قربك وأحب هواك - أي أحب ألاّ تفارقني وأحب ما يسرك مما تهواه - !!  قالت:  فقام إلى قربة من ماء في البيت فتوضأ ولم يكثر صب الماء، ثم قام يصلي ويتهجد فبكى في صلاته حتى بل لحيته، ثم سجد فبكى حتى بلّ الأرض ، ثم اضطجع على جنبه فبكى، حتى إذا أتى بلال يؤذنه بصلاة الفجر، رآه يبكي فقال يا رسول الله : ما يبكيك وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟ فقال له: ويحك يا بلال، وما يمنعني أن أبكي وقد أنزل الله عليّ في هذه الليلة هذه الآيات : (إن في خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب ....) فقرأها إلى آخر السورة ثم قال : ويل لمن قرأها ولم يتفكر فيها!! 

  قال تعالى: *﴿**إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ (190)**الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَىَ جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (191)* *رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ (192)**رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ (193)**رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (194) ﴾*آل عمران: ١٩٠ - ١٩٤

يقول سيد قطب متسائلا: « ما الآيات التي في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار؟ ما الآيات التي تتراءى لأولي الألباب عندما يتفكرون في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار، وهم يذكرون الله قياماً وقعوداً وعلى جنوبهم؟ وما علاقة التفكر في هذه الآيات بذكرهم الله قياماً وقعوداً وعلى جنوبهم؟ وكيف ينتهون من التفكر فيها إلى هذا الدعاء الخاشع الواجف:﴿ ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلاً سبحانك! فقنا عذاب النار﴾.. إلى نهاية ذلك الدعاء؟ إن التعبير يرسم هنا صورة حية من الاستقبال السليم للمؤثرات الكونية في الإدراك السليم. وصورة حية من الاستجابة السليمة لهذه المؤثرات المعروضة للأنظار والأفكار في صميم الكون، بالليل والنهار. والقرآن يوجه القلوب والأنظار توجيهاً مكرراً مؤكداً إلى هذا الكتاب المفتوح؛ الذي لا تفتأ صفحاته تقلب، فتتبدى في كل صفحة آية موحية، تستجيش في الفطرة السليمة إحساساً بالحق المستقر في صفحات هذا الكتاب، وفي " تصميم " هذا البناء، ورغبة في الاستجابة لخالق هذا الخلق، ومودعه هذا الحق، مع الحب له والخشية منه في ذات الأوان!!! وأولو الألباب.. أولو الإدراك الصحيح.. يفتحون بصائرهم لاستقبال آيات الله الكونية؛ ولا يقيمون الحواجز، ولا يغلقون المنافذ بينهم وبين هذه الآيات. ويتوجهون إلى الله بقلوبهم قياماً وقعوداً وعلى جنوبهم، فتتفتح بصائرهم، وتشف مداركهم، وتتصل بحقيقة الكون التي أودعها الله إياه، وتدرك غاية وجوده، وعلة نشأته، وقوام فطرته. بالإلهام الذي يصل بين القلب البشري ونواميس هذا الوجود. ومشهد السماوات والأرض، ومشهد اختلاف الليل والنهار. لو فتحنا له بصائرنا وقلوبنا وإدراكنا. لو تلقيناه كمشهد جديد تتفتح عليه العيون أول مرة. لو استنقذنا حسنا من همود الإلف، وخمود التكرار.. لارتعشت له رؤانا، ولاهتزت له مشاعرنا، ولأحسسنا أن وراء ما فيه من تناسق لا بد من يد تنسق؛ ووراء ما فيه من نظام لا بد من عقل يدبر؛ ووراء ما فيه من إحكام لا بد من ناموس لا يتخلف..  وأن هذا كله لا يمكن أن يكون خداعاً ولا يمكن أن يكون جزافاً، ولا يمكن أن يكون باطلاً. ولا ينقص من اهتزازنا للمشهد الكوني الرائع أن نعرف أن الليل والنهار، ظاهرتان ناشئتان من دورة الأرض حول نفسها أمام الشمس. ولا أن تناسق السماوات والأرض مرتكز إلى " الجاذبية " أو غير الجاذبية. هذه فروض تصح أو لا تصح، وهي في كلتا الحالتين لا تقدم ولا تؤخر في استقبال هذه العجيبة الكونية، واستقبال النواميس الهائلة الدقيقة التي تحكمها وتحفظها.. وهذه النواميس - أياً كان اسمها عند الباحثين من بني الإنسان - هي آية القدرة، وآية الحق، في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار. والسياق القرآني هنا يصور خطوات الحركة النفسية التي ينشئها استقبال مشهد السماوات والأرض، واختلاف الليل والنهار في مشاعر أولي الألباب تصويراً دقيقاً، وهو في الوقت ذاته تصوير إيحائي، يلفت القلوب إلى المنهج الصحيح، في التعامل مع الكون، وفي التخاطب معه بلغته، والتجاوب مع فطرته وحقيقته، والانطباع بإشاراته وإيحاءاته. ويجعل من كتاب الكون المفتوح كتاب " معرفة " للإنسان المؤمن الموصول بالله، وبما تبدعه يد الله. وإنه يقرن ابتداء بين توجه القلب إلى ذكر الله وعبادته: ﴿ قياماً وقعوداً وعلى جنوبهم ﴾ .. وبين التفكر في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار.. فيسلك هذا التفكر مسلك العبادة، ويجعله جانباً من مشهد الذكر.. فيوحي بهذا الجمع بين الحركتين بحقيقتين هامتين. الحقيقة الأولى: أن التفكر في خلق الله، والتدبر في كتاب الكون المفتوح، وتتبع يد الله المبدعة، وهي تحرك هذا الكون، وتقلب صفحات هذا الكتاب.. هو عبادة لله من صميم العبادة، وذكر لله من صميم الذكر. ولو اتصلت العلوم الكونية، التي تبحث في تصميم الكون، وفي نواميسه وسننه، وفي قواه ومدخراته، وفي أسراره وطاقاته.. لو اتصلت هذه العلوم بتذكر خالق هذا الكون وذكره، والشعور بجلاله وفضله. لتحولت من فورها إلى عبادة لخالق هذا الكون وصلاة. ولاستقامت الحياة - بهذه العلوم - واتجهت إلى الله. ولكن الاتجاه المادي الكافر، يقطع ما بين الكون وخالقه، ويقطع ما بين العلوم الكونية والحقيقة الأزلية الأبدية؛ ومن هنا يتحول العلم - أجمل هبة من الله للإنسان - لعنة تطارد الإنسان، وتحيل حياته إلى جحيم منكرة، وإلى حياة قلقة مهددة، وإلى خواء روحي يطارد الإنسان كالمارد الجبار!
والحقيقة الثانية: أن آيات الله في الكون، لا تتجلى على حقيقتها الموحية، إلا للقلوب الذاكرة العابدة. وأن هؤلاء الذين يذكرون الله قياماً وقعوداً وعلى جنوبهم - وهم يتفكرون في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار - هم الذين تتفتح لبصائرهم الحقائق الكبرى المنطوية في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار، وهم الذين يتصلون من ورائها بالمنهج الإلهي الموصل إلى النجاة والخير والصلاح. فأما الذين يكتفون بظاهر من الحياة الدنيا، ويصلون إلى أسرار بعض القوى الكونية - بدون هذا الاتصال - فهم يدمرون الحياة ويدمرون أنفسهم بما يصلون إليه من هذه الأسرار، ويحولون حياتهم إلى جحيم نكد، وإلى قلق خانق. ثم ينتهون إلى غضب الله وعذابه في نهاية المطاف! فهما أمران متلازمان، تعرضهما هذه الصورة التي يرسمها القرآن لأولي الألباب في لحظة الاستقبال والاستجابة والاتصال. إنها لحظة تمثل صفاء القلب، وشفافية الروح، وتفتح الإدراك، واستعداده للتلقي. كما تمثل الاستجابة والتأثر والانطباع.. إنها لحظة العبادة.. وهي بهذا الوصف لحظة اتصال، ولحظة استقبال. فلا عجب أن يكون الاستعداد فيها لإدراك الآيات الكونية أكبر؛ وأن يكون مجرد التفكر في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار، ملهما للحقيقة الكامنة فيها، ولإدراك أنها لم تخلق عبثاً ولا باطلاً. ومن ثم تكون الحصيلة المباشرة، للخطة الواصلة.﴿ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلاً سبحانك! ﴾.. ما خلقت هذا الكون ليكون باطلاً. ولكن ليكون حقاً. الحق قوامه. والحق قانونه. والحق أصيل فيه. إن لهذا الكون حقيقة، فهو ليس " عدماً " كما تقول بعض الفلسفات! وهو يسير وفق ناموس، فليس متروكاً للفوضى. وهو يمضي لغاية، فليس متروكاً للمصادفة. وهو محكوم في وجوده وفي حركته وفي غايته بالحق لا يتلبس به الباطل. هذه هي اللمسة الأولى، التي تمس قلوب " أولي الألباب " من التفكر في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار بشعور العبادة والذكر والاتصال. وهي اللمسة التي تطبع حسهم بالحق الأصيل في تصميم هذا الكون، فتطلق ألسنتهم بتسبيح الله وتنزيهه عن أن يخلق هذا الكون باطلاً:﴿ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلاً. سبحانك! ﴾.. ثم تتوالى الحركات النفسية، تجاه لمسات الكون وإيحاءاته... ﴿ فقنا عذاب النار. ربنا إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته. وما للظالمين من أنصار... ﴾.. فما العلاقة الوجدانية، بين إدراك ما في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار من حق، وبين هذه الارتعاشة المنطلقة بالدعاء الخائف الواجف من النار؟ إن إدراك الحق الذي في تصميم هذا الكون وفي ظواهره، معناه عند - أولي الألباب - أن هناك تقديراً وتدبيراً، وأن هناك حكمة وغاية، وأن هناك حقاً وعدلاً وراء حياة الناس في هذا الكوكب. ولا بد إذن من حساب ومن جزاء على ما يقدم الناس من أعمال. ولا بد إذن من دار غير هذه الدار يتحقق فيها الحق والعدل في الجزاء. فهي سلسلة من منطق الفطرة والبداهة، تتداعى حلقاتها في حسهم على هذا النحو السريع. لذلك تقفز إلى خيالهم صورة النار، فيكون الدعاء إلى الله أن يقيهم منها، هو الخاطر الأول، المصاحب لإدراك الحق الكامن في هذا الوجود.. وهي لفتة عجيبة إلى تداعي المشاعر عند ذوي البصائر.. ثم تنطلق ألسنتهم بذلك الدعاء الطويل، الخاشع الواجف الراجف المنيب، ذي النغم العذب، والإيقاع المنساب، والحرارة البادية في المقاطع والأنغام! ولا بد من وقفة أمام الرجفة الأولى وهم يتجهون إلى ربهم ليقيهم عذاب النار.. لا بد من وقفة أمام قولهم: ﴿ ربنا إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته ﴾.. ﴿ وما للظالمين من أنصار ﴾.. إنها تشي بأن خوفهم من النار، إنما هو خوف - قبل كل شيء - من الخزي الذي يصيب أهل النار.. وهذه الرجفة التي تصيبهم هي أولاً رجفة الحياء من الخزي الذي ينال أهل النار. فهي ارتجافة باعثها الأكبر الحياء من الله، فهم أشد حساسية به من لذع النار! كما أنها تشي بشعور القوي بأنه لا ناصر من الله، وأن الظالمين ما لهم من أنصار.. ثم نمضي مع الدعاء الخاشع الطويل: ﴿ ربنا إننا سمعنا منادياً ينادي للإيمان أن آمنوا بربكم. فآمنا. ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا، وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الأبرار ﴾ .. فهي قلوب مفتوحة؛ ما إن تتلقى حتى تستجيب. وحتى تستيقظ فيها الحساسية الشديدة، فتبحث أول ما تبحث عن تقصيرها وذنوبها ومعصيتها، فتتجه إلى ربها تطلب مغفرة الذنوب وتكفير السيئات، والوفاة مع الأبرار. ويتسق ظل هذه الفقرة في الدعاء مع ظلال السورة كلها، في الاتجاه إلى الاستغفار والتطهر من الذنب والمعصية، في المعركة الشاملة مع شهوات النفس ومع الذنب والخطيئة. المعركة التي يتوقف على الانتصار فيها ابتداء كل انتصار في معارك الميدان، مع أعداء الله وأعداء الإيمان.. والسورة كلها وحدة متكاملة متناسقة الإيقاعات والظلال. وختام هذا الدعاء. توجه ورجاء. واعتماد واستمداد من الثقة بوفاء الله بالميعاد: ﴿ ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك، ولا تخزنا يوم القيامة، إنك لا تخلف الميعاد ﴾ .. فهو استنجاز لوعد الله، الذي بلغته الرسل، وثقة بوعد الله الذي لا يخلف الميعاد، ورجاء في الإعفاء من الخزي يوم القيامة، يتصل بالرجفة الأولى في هذا الدعاء، ويدل على شدة الخوف من هذا الخزي، وشدة تذكره واستحضاره في مطلع الدعاء وفي ختامه. مما يشي بحساسية هذه القلوب ورقتها وشفافيتها وتقواها وحيائها من الله. والدعاء في مجموعه يمثل الاستجابة الصادقة العميقة، لإيحاء هذا الكون وإيقاع الحق الكامن فيه، في القلوب السليمة المفتوحة.. ولا بد من وقفة أخرى أمام هذا الدعاء، من جانب الجمال الفني والتناسق في الأداء.. إن كل سورة من سور القرآن تغلب فيها قافية معينة لآياتها - والقوافي في القرآن غيرها في الشعر، فهي ليست حرفاً متحداً، ولكنها إيقاع متشابه - مثل " بصير. حكيم. مبين. مريب ".. " الألباب، الأبصار. النار. قرار ".. " خفياً. شقياً. شرقياً. شيئاً "... الخ. وتغلب القافية الأولى في مواضع التقرير. والثانية في مواضع الدعاء. والثالثة في مواضع الحكاية. وسورة آل عمران تغلب فيها القافية الأولى. ». (في ظلال القرآن – سيد قطب)
وعلق أحد الظرفاء بقول جميل في الموضوع قائلا : "هذه الآيات التي أبكت نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أيها الأحبة وأقضت مضجعه ولم تجعله يهنأ بالنوم في ليلته تلك فكان يقرأها في صلاته ويبكى قائماً وساجداً وبكى وهو مضطجعاً ، نعم إنها لآيات عظيمة تقشعر منها الأبدان وتهتز لها القلوب ، قلوب أولي الألباب الذين يذكرون الله قياماً وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم ويتفكرون في خلق السموات والأرض وليست كل القلوب كذلك ! فهلا تفكرنا في ملكوت الله ؟ وهلا أكثرنا من ذكر الله ؟ واستشعرنا عظمته سبحانه وتعالى ؟ لو فعلنا ذلك لبكينا من خشية الله عند سماع أو قراءة هذه الآيات ولكن لله المشتكى من قسوة في قلوبنا وغفلة في أذهاننا..  اللهم أنر قلوبنا بنور القرآن، اللهم إنا نسألك قلباً خاشعا ولساناً ذاكرا وقلباً خاشعاً وعلماً نافعاً وعملاً صالحاً.".

----------


## العلمي أمل

·        *المثال* *الرابع*: الآيات 67-71 من سورة الأنفال

 قال تعالى: ﴿ مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَى حَتَّى يُثْخِنَ فِي الأَرْضِ تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (67)لَّوْلاَ كِتَابٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ سَبَقَ لَمَسَّكُمْ فِيمَا أَخَذْتُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (68)فَكُلُواْ مِمَّا غَنِمْتُمْ حَلالاً طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُواْ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (69)يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لِّمَن فِي أَيْدِيكُم مِّنَ الأَسْرَى إِن يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ خَيْرًا يُؤْتِكُمْ خَيْرًا مِّمَّا أُخِذَ مِنكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (70) وَإِن يُرِيدُواْ خِيَانَتَكَ فَقَدْ خَانُواْ اللَّهَ مِن قَبْلُ فَأَمْكَنَ مِنْهُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (71) ﴾ الأنفال: 67-71

هذه الآيات من الآيات التي أبكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند نزولها... وإليك خبر ذلك كما ورد في التفسير: « ومن التحريض على القتال ينتقل السياق إلى بيان حكم الأسرى - بمناسبة تصرف الرسول صلى لله عليه وسلم والمسلمين في أسرى بدر - وإلى الحديث إلى هؤلاء الأسرى وترغيبهم في الإيمان وما وراءه من حسن العوض عما فاتهم وعما لحقهم من الخسارة في الموقعة: ﴿ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض، تريدون عرض الدنيا والله يريد الآخرة، والله عزيز حكيم. لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسكم فيما أخذتم عذاب عظيم، فكلوا مما غنمتم حلالاً طيباً، واتقوا الله، إن الله غفور رحيم ﴾ . ﴿يا أيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى، إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيراً يؤتكم خيراً مما أخذ منكم ويغفر لكم، والله غفور رحيم. وإن يريدوا خيانتك فقد خانوا الله من قبل فأمكن منهم، والله عليم حكيم﴾.. قال ابن إسحاق - وهو يقص أخبار الغزوة -: " فلما وضع القوم أيديهم يأسرون، ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في العريش، وسعد بن معاذ قائم على باب العريش الذي فيه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - متوشحاً السيف في نفر من الأنصار يحرسون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخافون عليه كرة العدو، ورأى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما ذكر لي، في وجه سعد الكراهية لما يصنع الناس، فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " والله لكأنك يا سعد تكره ما يصنع القوم! "  قال: أجل والله يا رسول الله، كانت أول وقعة أوقعها الله بأهل الشرك، فكان الإثخان في القتل أحب إليّ من استبقاء الرجال! وروى الإمام أحمد - بإسناده - عن ابن عباس عن عمر رضي الله عنهم - قال: لما كان يومئذ التقوا، فهزم الله المشركين، فقتل منهم سبعون رجلاً وأسر منهم سبعون رجلاً، واستشار رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أبا بكر وعمر وعلياً. فقال أبو بكر: يا رسول الله هؤلاء بنو العم والعشيرة والإخوان، وإني أرى أن تأخذ منهم الفدية، فيكون ما أخذناه منهم قوة لنا على الكفار، وعسى أن يهديهم الله فيكونوا لنا عضداً. فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " ما ترى يا ابن الخطاب؟ " قال قلت: والله ما أرى رأي أبي بكر، ولكني أرى أن تمكني من فلان - قريب لعمر - فأضرب عنقه، وتمكن علياً من عقيل (ابن أبي طالب) فيضرب عنقه، وتمكن حمزة من فلان أخيه فيضرب عنقه، حتى يعلم الله أن ليس في قلوبنا هوادة للمشركين، هؤلاء صناديدهم وأئمتهم وقادتهم!.. فهوى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما قال أبو بكر ولم يهو ما قلت، وأخذ منهم الفداء.. فلما كان من الغد - قال عمر - فغدوت إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبي بكر وهما يبكيان. فقلت: ما يبكيك أنت وصاحبك؟ فإن وجدت بكاء بكيت، وإن لم أجد تباكيت لبكائكما! قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " للذي عرض على أصحابك من أخذهم الفداء. لقد عرض عليّ عذابكم أدنى من هذه الشجرة " - لشجرة قريبة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأنزل الله عز وجل: ﴿ ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض ﴾ إلى قوله: ﴿ فكلوا مما غنمتم حلالاً طيباً ﴾ فأحل لهم الغنائم... ورواه مسلم وأبو داود والترمذي وابن جرير وابن مردويه من طرق عن عكرمة بن عمار اليماني. وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا علي بن هاشم، عن حميد، عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - قال:  استشار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس في الأسارى يوم بدر، فقال:  " إن الله قد أمكنكم منهم " فقام عمر بن الخطاب فقال: يا رسول الله اضرب أعناقهم. فأعرض عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال:  " يا أيها الناس إن الله قد أمكنكم منهم وإنما هم إخوانكم بالأمس " فقام عمر فقال: يا رسول الله، اضرب أعناقهم. فأعرض عنه النبي صلى لله عليه وسلم، فقال للناس مثل ذلك. فقام أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه فقال: يا رسول الله نرى أن تعفو عنهم وأن تقبل منهم الفداء. قال: فذهب عن وجه رسول الله - صلى لله عليه وسلم - ما كان فيه من الغم، فعفا عنهم وقبل منهم الفداء. قال: وأنزل الله عز وجل: ﴿ لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسكم فيما أخذتم عذاب عظيم ﴾.. وقال الأعمش، عن عمر بن مرة، عن أبي عبيدة، عن عبد الله، قال: لما كان يوم بدر قال رسول الله - صلى لله عليه وسلم–:" ما تقولون في الأسارى؟ " فقال أبو بكر: يا رسول الله، قومك وأهلك، استبقهم واستتبهم لعل الله أن يتوب عليهم.. وقال عمر: يا رسول الله، كذبوك وأخرجوك فقدمهم فاضرب أعناقهم.. وقال عبد الله بن رواحة: يا رسول الله، أنت في واد كثير الحطب. فأضرم الوادي عليهم ناراً ثم ألقهم فيه! فسكت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلم يرد عليهم شيئاً. ثم قام فدخل. فقال ناس: يأخذ بقول أبي بكر. وقال ناس: يأخذ بقول عمر. وقال ناس: يأخذ بقول عبد الله بن رواحة. ثم خرج عليهم رسول الله - صلى لله عليه وسلم - فقال: " إن الله ليلين قلوب رجال فيه حتى تكون ألين من اللبن، وإن الله ليشدد قلوب رجال فيه حتى تكون أشد من الحجارة، وإن مثلك يا أبا بكر كمثل إبراهيم عليه السلام قال: ﴿ فمن تبعني فإنه مني ومن عصاني فإنك غفور رحيم ﴾ وإن مثلك يا أبا بكر كمثل عيسى عليه السلام: قال: ﴿ إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك، وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم ﴾. وإن مثلك يا عمر كمثل موسى عليه السلام قال: ﴿ ربنا اطمس على أموالهم واشدد على قلوبهم فلا يؤمنوا حتى يروا العذاب الأليم ﴾. وإن مثلك يا عمر كمثل نوح عليه السلام قال: ﴿ رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين دياراً ﴾. أنتم عالة فلا ينفكن أحد منهم إلا بفداء أو ضربة عنق " قال ابن مسعود: قلت: يا رسول الله، إلا سهيل ابن بيضاء فإنه يذكر الإسلام! فسكت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فما رأيتني في يوم أخوف من أن تقع عليّ حجارة من السماء مني في ذلك اليوم، حتى قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم " إلا سهيل بن بيضاء " فأنزل الله عز وجل: ﴿ ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض... ﴾ إلى آخر الآية... (رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي من حديث أبي معاوية عن الأعمش به، والحاكم في مستدركه وقال: صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه). والإثخان المقصود: التقتيل حتى تضعف شوكة المشركين وتشتد شوكة المسلمين، وهذا ما كان ينبغي قبل أن يكون للنبي والمسلمين أسرى يستبقونهم ويطلقونهم بالفدية كما حدث في بدر. فعاتب الله المسلمين فيه. لقد كانت غزوة بدر هي المعركة الأولى بين المسلمين والمشركين. وكان المسلمون ما يزالون قلة والمشركون ما يزالون كثرة. وكان نقص عدد المحاربين من المشركين مما يكسر شوكتهم ويذل كبرياءهم ويعجزهم عن معاودة الكرة على المسلمين. وكان هذا هدفاً كبيراً لا يعدله المال الذي يأخذونه مهما يكونوا فقراء. وكان هنالك معنى آخر يراد تقريره في النفوس وتثبيته في القلوب..  ذلك هو المعنى الكبير الذي عبر عنه عمر رضي الله عنه في صرامة ونصاعة وهو يقول: " وحتى يعلم الله أن ليس في قلوبنا هوادة للمشركين "..لهذين السببين البارزين نحسب - والله أعلم - أن الله - سبحانه - كره للمسلمين أن يأخذوا الأسرى يوم بدر وأن يفادوهم بمال. ولهذه الظروف الواقعية التي كان يواجهها النص - وهو يواجهها كلما تكررت هذه الظروف - قال الله تعالى: ﴿ ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض﴾ .. ولذلك عرّض القرآن بالمسلمين الذين قبلوا الفداء في أسرى المعركة الأولى: ﴿ تريدون عرض الدنيا﴾.. أي: فأخذتموهم أسرى بدل أن تقتلوهم؛ وقبلتم فيهم الفداء وأطلقتموهم! ﴿ والله يريد الآخرة ﴾ .. والمسلمون عليهم أن يريدوا ما يريد الله، فهو خير وأبقى، والآخرة تقتضي التجرد من إرادة عرض الدنيا! ﴿ والله عزيز حكيم ﴾  ..قدر لكم النصر، وأقدركم عليه، لحكمة يريدها من قطع دابر الكافرين ﴿ليحق الحق ويبطل الباطل ولو كره المجرمون﴾  ﴿لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسكم فيما أخذتم عذاب عظيم﴾.. ولقد سبق قضاء الله بأن يغفر لأهل بدر ما يفعلون؛ فوقاهم سبق قضائه فيهم ما كان يستحقه أخذهم الفداء من العذاب العظيم! ثم زادهم الله فضلاً ومنة؛ فجعل غنائم الحرب حلالاً لهم - ومنها هذه الفدية التي عوتبوا فيها - وكانت محرمة في الديانات قبلهم على أتباع الرسل - مذكراً إياهم بتقوى الله، وهو يذكر لهم رحمته ومغفرته، لتتوازن مشاعرهم تجاه ربهم، فلا تغرهم المغفرة والرحمة، ولا تنسيهم التقوى والتحرج والمخافة: ﴿فكلوا مما غنمتم حلالاً طيباً، واتقوا الله، إن الله غفور رحيم ﴾..» (في ظلال القرآن - سيد قطب).

----------


## العلمي أمل

*·       * *المثال الخامس:*
  حديث حذيفة رضي الله عنه قال: " صليت مع النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة فافتتح البقرة فقلت يركع عند المائة ثم مضى فقلت يصلي بها في ركعة فمضى فقلت يركع بها ثم افتتح النساء فقرأها ثم افتتح آل عمران فقرأها يقرأ مترسلا إذا مر بآية فيها تسبيح سبح وإذا مر بآية سؤال سأل وإذا مر بتعوذ تعوذ، رواه مسلم بهذا اللفظ.
  وعن عوف بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال " قمت مع النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ليلة فقام فقرأ سورة البقرة ولا يمر بآية رحمة إلا وقف وسأل ولا يمر بآية عذاب إلا وقف وتعوذ ثم ركع بقدر قيامه يقول في ركوعه سبحانك ذي الجبروت والملكوت والكبرياء والعظمة ثم قال في سجوده مثل ذلك"، رواه أبو داود والنسائي في سننهما والترمذي في الشمائل بأسانيد صحيحة. وفى رواية النسائي ثم سجد بقدر ركوعه.
  وعن إسماعيل بن أمية قال " سمعت أعرابيا يقول سمعت أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قرأ بالتين والزيتون فانتهى إلى آخرها فليقل *وأنا على ذلك من الشاهدين*، ومن قرأ لا أقسم بيوم القيامة فانتهى إلى آخرها أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى فليقل *بلى*، ومن قرأ والمرسلات فبلغ فبأي حديث بعده يؤمنون فليقل *آمنا بالله* "، رواه أبو داود والترمذي قال الترمذي هذا الحديث إنما يروى بهذا الإسناد عن الأعرابي عن أبي هريرة ولا يسمى، قلت: فهو ضعيف لأن الأعرابي مجهول فلا يعلم حاله وإن كان أصحابنا قد احتجوا به، هذا تفصيل مذهبنا. وقال أبو حنيفة رحمه الله:  يكره السؤال عند آية الرحمة والاستعاذة في الصلاة.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*·       * *المثال السادس:*  
حديث ( شيبتنى هود وأخواتها) ورد في عدة روايات : (عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ : قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رضي الله عنه : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَدْ شِبْتَ ، قَالَ : شَيَّبَتْنِي هُودٌ وَالْوَاقِعَةُ وَالْمُرْسَلاتُ وَعَمَّ يَتَسَاءَلُونَ وَإِذَا الشَّمْسُ كُوِّرَتْ) رواه الترمذي في تفسير القرآن باب سورة الواقعة (3219) ، ورواه الحاكم وابن مردويه ، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3723) عن عقبة بن عامر وأبي جحيفة قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : شيبتني هود وأخواتها رواه الطبراني وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3720) عن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : شيبتني هود و أخواتها قبل المشيب. رواه ابن مردويه وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3721) عن عمران بن الحصينقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : شيبتني هود و أخواتها من المفصل  رواه ابن مردويه وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3722) 
ويقول فضيلة الشيخ محمد ين صالح بن عثيمين معلقا على هذا الحديث ما روي عن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه أنه قال للنبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:  (أراك شبت قال: "شيبتني هود وأخواتها"). فقد اختلف فيه على نحو عشرة أوجه: فروي موصولاً ومرسلاً، وروي من مسند أبي بكر وعائشة وسعد، إلى غير ذلك. (من كتاب مصطلح الحديث) قال العلماء في (شيبتني هود وأخواتها) : لعل ذلك لما فيهن من التخويف الفظيع، والوعيد الشديد، لاشتمالهن مع قصرهنّ على حكاية أهوال الآخرة، وعجائبها وفظائعها، وأحوال الهالكين والمعذبين، مع ما في بعضهن من الأمر بالاستقامة وهو من أصعب المقامات.

----------

